# Développer des applications iPhone sur Windows



## Darts_of_pleasure (13 Mai 2010)

Salut !

Je vais bientôt me mettre au développement d'applications pour iPhone, et je souhaiterais savoir si il existait des solutions fiables pour développer sous Windows, le SDK iPhone ne semblant être compatible que sur Mac (car pour diverses raisons obscures et mystérieuses, je risque de ne pas pouvoir accéder à mon Mac cet été...).

D'après mon ami Google, il existe des solutions telles que WiSDK, ou Sentenza. Y-a-t-il des personnes qui ont déjà testé ces solutions ? Ou bien vaut-il mieux développer sous Mac ?

Merci !

DOP


----------



## tatouille (13 Mai 2010)

Darts_of_pleasure a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je vais bientôt me mettre au développement d'applications pour iPhone, et je souhaiterais savoir si il existait des solutions fiables pour développer sous Windows, le SDK iPhone ne semblant être compatible que sur Mac (car pour diverses raisons obscures et mystérieuses, je risque de ne pas pouvoir accéder à mon Mac cet été...).
> 
> ...



Sentenza c'est un dashcode en plus pourri, c'est juste pour faire des layout web

WiSDK j'y crois pas pour une simple raison comment font-ils pour gerer le systeme de certificat? xcode a plusieur private clefs...

iphone === mac dev; et pourquoi toujours avoir un windows? je ne vois pas l'interet, c'est moche et toujours bugge apres 15 ans... 


*Mac OS X  10.6 Snow Leopard*
*$29.00 *et ca tourne parfaitement sur n'importe quelle architecture clone


----------



## Darts_of_pleasure (14 Mai 2010)

Ah je vois, merci du conseil


----------

